
Statue of Liberty was created to celebrate freed slaves, not immigrants - kingkawn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2019/05/23/statue-liberty-was-created-celebrate-freed-slaves-not-immigrants/
======
charlescearl
The "Black Models" exhibit at Musée d'Orsay has a number pieces on France's
abolitionist stance in the 19th century [1].

There is also a replica of Lady Liberty in the hall at Musée d'Orsay -- you
can see the chains at her feet [2].

The early abolitionist/Black empowerment movement in France is quite
interesting, see Tom Weis's Pulitzer award winning biography "The Black
Count"[3].

[1] [https://m.musee-orsay.fr/en/exhibitions/article/black-
models...](https://m.musee-orsay.fr/en/exhibitions/article/black-models-from-
gericault-to-matisse-47692.html) [2]
[https://charlescearl.files.wordpress.com/2019/05/img_0274.jp...](https://charlescearl.files.wordpress.com/2019/05/img_0274.jpg?w=1800)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Count:_Glory,_Revolu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Black_Count:_Glory,_Revolution,_Betrayal,_and_the_Real_Count_of_Monte_Cristo)

